

How a refugee’s son from a small Indian town became Deloitte Global’s CEO - avinassh
http://qz.com/346154/how-a-refugees-son-from-a-small-indian-town-became-deloitte-globals-ceo/

======
nitin_flanker
See calling him a refugee's son doesn't make any difference. His father was
running a factory at then (1948) that's a big deal in India and if you are an
Indian you know it very well. Second thing is that his father was still
running a factory in Haryana even after funds became low. Moreover, he was
living in Haryana hence I can assume that they were having lots of land under
their possession. Still he has done a great job. I am not saying that he is
not a great man. But what I am saying is that calling him refugee's son and
giving it a different tone won't work. There are people who have risen from
very low point to a pinnacle and he is not among them. He was having an
advantage and writer of the post has tried his best to put him in that
category however, unsuccessfully.

